# Anyone Know If there was A Pacer #12



## tractorboy13 (Nov 4, 2009)

There is a pacer for sell and it says on the name plate that is a pacer #12 I can not find anything on it no history


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Massey Harris had a Pacer, model 16.

It looks like the Pony Model 11, had a 92 cid continal Lhead engine that devloped 16 HP.

MFG in 1954 and 1955 only.

Our 1954 pacer.









 Al


----------

